

Innovative Game Concept (Done in Canvas/JS)   - franze
http://www.krisjet.com/littlebigmansion/

======
sgdesign
This is the kind of game that would shine as an iOS game. I love the concept
and would gladly pay for the game, but the browser is just such a bad gaming
platform…

------
willvarfar
Feels like a Ludum Dare entry. You should enter LD26!

------
StavrosK
Is the concept to get me stuck in the first second? Because it's working, I
can't get past the crates, and clicking does nothing!

~~~
chris_wot
Clicking does do things. I got to level 3 very quickly. Keep trying!

~~~
StavrosK
Yeah, turns out you have to click on something first, then something else to
swap them.

------
norswap
I'm getting to the "rain level", but after that, there seem to be graphical
glitches (can't see my characters, and the boxes are all black and sometimes
disappear).

~~~
jap
Same problem here, I like the concept though.

If it helps, got this in Firefox's Error Console: Error: Permission denied to
access property 'toString' Followed by: Warning: Error in parsing value for
'image-rendering'. Declaration dropped. Source File:
<http://www.krisjet.com/littlebigmansion/> Line: 0

------
Omni5cience
I would remove the testing code, for instance pressing C caused it to crash
for me.

Also, it took me a second to figure out a few things, (I ended up looking at
the source to figure out how to drop the key) and the boss battle was weird.

Overall I'd say the game mechanic works and is fun, and I'd like to see the
game fleshed out.

------
riffraff
funny game, maybe add some optional hints, as it's not really obvous what one
should do at first.

------
Robby2012
It's down for me, am I the only?

~~~
TannerLD
Appears down for me as well.

------
yamalight
Surprisingly nice. But definitely needs to do something about UI - took me
quite some time to figure out WTF to do with mouse. Also it's not clear that
you can swap doors. So, yeah, UI.

------
ehmuidifici
Great concept, but the game itself could be better on iOS/Android.

~~~
phoboslab
Afaik he's working on the iOS version, using Ejecta (
<http://impactjs.com/ejecta> ). The game itself is made with Impact (
<http://impactjs.com/> ) btw. :)

------
icoder
There's a small bug with the closets, sometimes your in but can't get out
because you are the wrong size. That is odd.

------
micheljansen
This is a lot of fun. Well executed!

------
alexvay
Very cool!

------
jmurphy
how is this innovative? It's like 2D pixelart Portal...

------
goggles99
Fun 15 minutes to beat all levels. (Using FF 18.0 here with no probs)

